# Thoughts on the Beretta 90 Two



## MadMako (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it's a nice looking gun with 17+1 round magazine. What do you think about this gun.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I personally like the standard 92fs better. With Hogue grips, it's just better in the hand. Have not shot one, but I believe the person in charge of marketing for Beretta, the one that came up with the model name, should be fired.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can get 17 and 20 round mags for the standard 92FS.

I personally prefer the standard 92. I won a 90-Two. I sold it (to pay fopr 1/2 my PS90). I find the polymer front strap to be rather slippery. I wish someone would come out with an aftermarket rubber replacement.

The gun also is not selling as well as the 92s. The standard 92FS will be cheaper, too. And, you can even get an Inox 92FS from Bud's for $499 delivered!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it will share the legendary reliability of the 92/M9, since the operating system is basically the same. I think the grip may be more comfortable for smaller-handed people than the huge 92. The doohickey that covers the frame rails is stupid and can go in the trash, but lots of people like to dangle things off the frame, so the rails are good if you want to mount a light or laser or bayonet or iPod or whatever. 

Beretta finally lost the stupid hooked trigger guard, which is a good thing unless you don't know how to shoot. The front sight is easily removable, which is way better than the 92. Magazines interchange with the 92, which is good since 92 mags are everywhere and 90-two mags are ridiculously priced.

Still has a long trigger reach, a high-ish bore axis, a backwards safety...and a dumb name.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> And, you can even get an Inox 92FS from Bud's for $499 delivered!


That's true, I'm ordering one this week 

-Jeff-


----------

